# mail_logs.php läuft nicht mehr



## Sidi (12. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Statistik in ISPConfig, genauer gesagt mit der Email-Statistik.
Seit einiger Zeit steht bei allen Webs in der Statistik unter "Email" immer "0", was definitiv nicht sein kann.

Ich habe dann gerade mal das mail_logs.php von Hand gestartet. Dann passiert folgendes:


```
server1:~/#  /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php
Aufruf: grep [OPTION]... MUSTER [DATEI]...
»grep --help« gibt Ihnen mehr Informationen.
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
grep: Politik, : Datenübergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe)
```
usw...

Die "grep: Politik..." Zeilen laufen nur so durch bis ich das Programm mit Ctrl-C abbreche.
Starte ich dann direkt am Anschluß  noch einmal mail_logs.php bekomme ich nur folgende Ausgabe:


```
server1:~/#  /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php
Aufruf: grep [OPTION]... MUSTER [DATEI]...
»grep --help« gibt Ihnen mehr Informationen.
```
Ansonsten läuft das Script aber durch und jetzt sehe ich in der Statistik unter "Email" auch sinnvolle Werte.

Nur:  warte ich jetzt 10 Minuten und rufe mail_logs.php wieder auf, laufen wieder diese "grep: Politik..." Zeilen durch bis ich abbreche, d.h. beim nächsten Cron-Lauf würde es wieder nicht funktionieren.

Was kann sich da bloß nur verklemmt haben?

Auch ja,  es läuft auf dem Server ISPConfig 2.2.18 unter Debian Etch mit Postfix.

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal bitte in Dein Mail Log, ob an der zeilen mit "Politik" irgend etwas auffälliges ist.


----------



## Sidi (14. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

Nein, es gibt in all den Mail-Logs nur eine einzige Zeile inder "Politik" vorkommt und die ist vom Juli letzten Jahres und sieht absolut normal aus.

Hm, als ich gerade noch einmal einen Lauf von Hand anstoßen wollte passierte dies:


```
server1:/var/log# /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 34148686 bytes) in /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php on line 73
```
Ok, mein Logfile schein ein bischen groß zu sein:


```
server1:/var/log# ls -la mail.log.ispco*       
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9576700788 2008-02-14 17:43 mail.log.ispconfigsave
```







Vielleicht liegt es an der Größe der Log-Datei?

Viele Grüße,
  Martin


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2008)

> Vielleicht liegt es an der Größe der Log-Datei?


Das kann sein. Du solltest Sie entweder mal umkopieren oder aber in ISPConfig unter administration > server > einstellungen die Option zum mail log speichern rausnehmen.


----------

